# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Mua phụ kiện mỏ cắt Plasma ở đâu

## toandacloc.cnc

Chúng tôi cung cấp đầy đủ các thiết bị máy CNC và *phụ kiện thay thế mỏ cắt Plasma* / Laser với chất lượng hàng đầu và giá cả tốt nhất thị trường cho những khách hàng sản xuất và thương mại trong nước

*Toàn Đắc Lộc* tự hào là đối tác và đơn vị nhập khẩu chính thức sản phẩm thay thế mỏ cắt Plasma và Laser thương hiệu Victor Thermal Dynamic tại Việt Nam. Với sự ủy quyền đặc biệt này, chúng tôi luôn có sẵn nguồn phụ kiện dồi dào trong kho với giá cả tốt nhất thị trường. Đi đôi với sự tín nhiệm ấy, Toàn Đắc Lộc mang trên vai trách nhiệm xử lý tất cả những sản phẩm của *Victor Thermal Dynamic* tại Việt Nam. 



Không những thế, *Toàn Đắc Lộc* còn là nhà phân phối chính thức phụ kiện thuộc hãng B&Bartoni, có trụ sở tại Cộng Hòa Séc. Đây là đơn vị chuyên sản xuất và cung cấp các bộ phận tiêu hao nhiên liệu cho máy plasma theo tiêu chuẩn EU trên toàn thế giới. Với phương châm xây dựng mối quan hệ tốt với khách hàng, *B&Bartoni* đã sản xuất ra những sản phẩm thay thế máy CNC có chất lượng tương đương Hypertherm nhưng với giá thành ưu đãi hơn hẳn. 

Hơn 98% phụ tùng thay thế *mỏ cắt CNC* tại Toàn Đắc Lộc mang thương hiệu B&Bartoni. Chúng tôi luôn tin rằng sự kết hợp các công nghệ mới và sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn cao, các sản phẩm của B&Bartoni sẽ giúp doanh nghiệp tăng cường chất lượng sản phẩm khi cắt, kéo dài tuổi thọ và tăng năng suất hoạt động cho thiết bị.
Đối với khách hàng mong muốn sử dụng phụ kiện chính hãng từ Hypertherm, Toàn Đắc Lộc tuy không phải là nhà phân phối chính thức của hãng tại Việt Nam nhưng với kinh nghiệm và uy tín của mình, chúng tôi vẫn có thể cung cấp sản phẩm *chính hãng* từ Hypertherm - USA với giá tốt hơn cả đại lý gốc tại Việt Nam. Bên cạnh đó, luôn có những chính sách giá cực ưu đãi đối với mua sỉ và phòng thu mua.

Với những sản phẩm Toàn Đắc Lộc cung ứng ra thị trường, chúng tôi luôn cam kết nguồn hàng chính hãng với xuất xứ rõ ràng lên hàng đầu. Riêng với dòng phụ kiện từ B&Bartoni mà chúng tôi với cương vị là nhà phân phối chính thức, Toàn Đắc Lộc cam đoan với khách hàng chi phí tiêu hao trên mét cắt mà bạn bỏ ra sử dụng sản phẩm thương hiệu B&Bartoni là rẻ hơn Hypertherm, nhưng chất lượng cao và công năng vẫn tương thích với cường độ hoạt động của máy *chính hãng*.


------------------
MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT QUÝ KHÁCH HÀNG VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:
Công ty TNHH TOÀN ĐẮC LỘC

Địa chỉ: Số N3/1, Quốc Lộ 51, Khu phố 1, Phường Long Bình Tân, Thành phố Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai
Hotline + Zalo: 0917.26.44.99 (Ms.Hồng)
Email nhận báo giá: tdl.kd2@gmail.com
Website: *toandacloc.com*

----------

